# NST for twins, help



## nbergen (Jul 18, 2008)

Does any one know if you are able to bill out for two NST's when done for twins, as you have to monitor both of the babies?


----------



## amjordan (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, you can and normally a 59 modifier is needed.  You must have separate  NST reports for each baby.


----------

